# Changing Belt On Brute Force



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

OK i just figured i would share this with you guys. Let me know what you think! I just left the dealership where I bought my 2011 Brute. I bought a new belt and asked if they would sell me the tool to pull the primary off. They told me there is no point in taking off the primary to change the belt. They said the way they change the belt is to stick a Pri-Bar in the clutch and pri it apart and that will give u the slack needed to change the belt. Has anyone ever heard of this, or done it??? Seems to me like there crazy!


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Most do it like that I think but not a pri bar something softer like a wooden hammer or rubber hammer. Something that won't damage the clutch, first time I ever changed my belt had blown it on rally an couldn't figure out how to get new one on, some older guy came over and popped it on in seconds using a ratchet or screwdriver to spread it or something, didn't see to be honest but was very fast.


----------



## NMFP (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds like you could nick your clutches up easily! I wouldn't do it that way.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

You'll ruin the sheaves doing that. I actually found a way to do it but it requires 2 people. I would only try this on an old/ruined belt your getting rid of but there's no reason it should damage the belt, also you would need to have a light secondary it would be too hard with a stiff one. If your replacing a belt and installing new springs in 1 shot it will work well for you.

I took a big C-clamp and clamped the belt down a few inches before it goes into the secondary. Take light clamps on it and get 1 person to hold the clamp and the other to work the belt down into the secondary. Keep clamping working the belt farther down into the secondary and repeat until the belt gets pushed near the bottom. After it's near the bottom you will have enough slack to take the secondary off and leave the primary on.

If you don't want to damage the belt your removing just take small bites and be careful where your placing the C clamp on the belt. To reinstall the belt it's a little harder but the same process can be used, with an aftermarket spring any stiffer than an almond it will be too hard to get the belt in the secondary.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

At home, do it right and take it off. If you are on the trail rolling one on is ok. But it's best to take the time & do it right when you're home. EPI has them for $30~~


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> At home, do it right and take it off. If you are on the trail rolling one on is ok. But it's best to take the time & do it right when you're home. EPI has them for $30~~
> 
> 
> Try Tapatalk!!


X2 on that its also for your best interest to clean the clutches with rubbing alcohol before putting a belt on.

commando tapatalk


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

brutemike said:


> X2 on that its also for your best interest to clean the clutches with rubbing alcohol before putting a belt on.
> 
> commando tapatalk


Yea I bought an OEM belt today and got the primary puller. Gonna change out the belt the correct way tomorrow. I just can't believe the stealership told me that's how they change them... I'm borrowing the puller tool. What would be the best way to make one? Or is it best to just buy one?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's best just to buy the puller... too many cheap ones from ebay and home made ones have broken off in the shaft...

You can make the secondary spring compressor though.


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok ill just buy the EPI one then.


----------

